
Extortionware is bad but it never killed anyo- never mind - WJW
https://www.theregister.com/2020/09/18/ransomware_germany_hospital/
======
afrcnc
actual, factual, and no-clickbait source;
[https://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory/german-
hospit...](https://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory/german-hospital-
hacked-patient-city-dies-73069416)

